# NREMT-P Re-entry



## Two-Timer (Mar 8, 2010)

From what I have seen lurking about here some of you might be able to help me. 

Does anyone here have any experience with the NREMT's re-entry process for Medics whose certification has lapsed?  I let mine go, got a BA (with a lot of math and science), and worked in-hospital psych for several years. Have spent the last eight years back in EMS and miss the access to tools I used to have. The service I am with typically runs Medic/Intermediate crews doing 911 calls and CCP transfers. Presently I am lining up for A+P and brushing off my chemistry and biology.  If anyone is familiar with the NREMT process, do you know of any programs which facilitate it?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2010)

i believe the re-entry policy you are looking for can be found...

nremt.org here.

most people will tell you to attend a quality, accredited school.  Glad to hear you are relivin' the dream!


----------



## Two-Timer (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the direction to the NREMT link. 

Actually I have looked that link over carefully (along with a similar policy for NH). I am hoping to find someone who has re-entered along that pathway, or who knows of a program that works with people following it. My T.O. believes an abbreviated program would be appropriate for me but has limited knowlege of specific, accredited, programs. Depending on length, I am open to a suitable program anywhere in the country.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 8, 2010)

A co-worker of mine recently became Nationally Registered again after quite a few year gap.  If memory serves, all he had to do was take a 24 hour refresher, then take the NREMT-P practical and written exams.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 8, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> A co-worker of mine recently became Nationally Registered again after quite a few year gap.  If memory serves, all he had to do was take a 24 hour refresher, then take the NREMT-P practical and written exams.



Yes but he still had a valid STATE license, correct?

I let my NR-EMTP lapse in 1997 or 98, not sure exactly when but I let it go cause I didn't see myself needing it. Then I decided I wanted to do flight and travel a bit and guess what...I needed my NREMTP again.

I did a refresher and resat for the exams and was re-certified. However at the time, I had to have a valid state paramedic license. I could not just sit down after a refresher.

The downside is they don't give you your old number, you get a new one assigned to you. (For those that value the low numbers)  

I will say retaking the exam was a lot of fun. I took it with one of the classes I was helping teach at the time, so we all got a kick out of that.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 8, 2010)

My bad, yes he did.  In Pennsylvania, you only have to renew your medical command every year.  Your state license is good for life, and you die with the number they give you, so I didn't think of that.  Good call.


----------



## reaper (Mar 8, 2010)

8 years out, without a state licsense. You will end up having to take the entire course over. Unless you can find some loophole that nobody knows about yet.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 8, 2010)

you can always take it online and finish in a month or two.  But that isn't a popular opinion, i would expect.


----------

